# A Poem



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Bubbles my special friend
A comfort through all my days
Clever and frisky yet gentle and soft
Unique in so many ways

The silly things you often did
always brought a smile to my face
And so Bubles just for you
I dedicate this small but special place
You my be gone but never forgotten

Sandpaper kisses 
on a check or a chin
That is the way 
for a day to begin

Sandpaper kisses
A cuddle and a purr
I have an alarm clock
covered in fur

But not anymore
For you are gone
I'm left here all a lone
Lost and forlorn

i will always miss you

Kathy I didn't write this. Saw it somewhere


----------

